# UK to Cyprus via Turkey



## ThePoultys (Feb 4, 2008)

http://teamcyprus.wordpress.com/

This travel blog may be of interest. He will probably reach Turkey early November.


----------



## tombo5609 (Dec 29, 2007)

It is a pity I dont have a contact address as I have a holiday villa in Turkey and it would be on their route. I am there at the moment and they would be wlcome to stop off for a visit. Tom


----------



## thePassants (Feb 9, 2009)

*UK to Cyprus*

This is the trip we're currently planning:

Leaving Manchester 6th August (or thereabouts),
Chunnel.
Straight through France because we can go back there easily another time and enjoy it.
via Switzerland, where I'd like to see snow & ice before,
via Tuscany, where we'll visit a friend on holiday at a villa with his family for a day or two,
to Brindisi (nowhere specific yet en-route): ferry to Igoumenitsa 18th Aug,
then through Greece (via no particular route yet)
via Istanbul (or possibly via Eceabat / Canakkale ?) I'd quite like to see the 'fairy towers' and the salt rocks that look like ice...
to Tasucu for the ferry to Kyrenia 24th Aug.
Then to Pafos for a wedding, before driving home again by the end of September!

No air-con. Wife & 2 1/2 year-old son on board. Expecting to sweat.

Any comments / suggestions / mockery welcome!


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

*Re: UK to Cyprus*



thePassants said:


> No air-con. Wife & 2 1/2 year-old son on board. Expecting to sweat.
> 
> Any comments / suggestions / mockery welcome!


On the heat issue, you can buy a small tower air conditioner that cools the air as well as blowing it about. You could plug it into the cig. lighter via a small inverter. Makes a big difference. IH


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Expect to take some flak for saying that you will drive quickly through France!
But sometimes it's what one must do. We did Cherbourg to San Sebastian in a day and a half without feeling in the least stressed. We then had a few days on the return journey to enjoy a bit of France.
Sounds like a great trip, enjoy it all!

Ca


----------



## thePassants (Feb 9, 2009)

*Quickly through France!*

Ca: What I meant was: "Avantageux directement à travers." - It's absolutely nothing against France; and to be honest, I'd rather spend (at risk of offending Itali/Grek/Turk/ophiles) the 2 months pottering around France: It's just that the wife's brother has seen fit to arrange his wedding to be in Cyprus, in August!

Probably the biggest reason we got a MH, was the fantastic time we spent down the west coast in 2002 in my Series III Land Rover, for a month. 
Now, with a 2yr-old I need more facilities than can be carried in an old Land Rover!
France WILL be getting out attentions at the next opportunity!


----------

